# Essen in Fürth



## Florian (18. Dezember 2003)

Ich sehe, ihr geht immer in die Osteria. habt ihr trotzdem eine Empfehlung, wenn man in Fürth Essen gehen will? (Italienisch oder Deutsch)


----------



## All-Mountain (18. Dezember 2003)

Wenn du richtig gut essen gehen willst in Fürth dann

Vergiss es!!! 

Ganz nett fränkisch kann man in der Gustavstraße essen, zB im Pfeiferdourla und danach auf's Kaffee in die Bohne. 

Nett fand ich auch das El Floridita (Cubanisch) oder das neue Tappas-Retaurant (Andalusischer Hund) in der ehemaligen Theatergastätte.

Ich hab 8 Jahre in Fürth gewohnt und noch nix besseres entdeckt. Eventuell können Dir ja die Ur-Fädder wie der Alti noch bessere Tips gehen.

Grüße
TOM
Ex-Fürther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (18. Dezember 2003)

Danke, ich dachte schon, ich werd fast des Forums verwiesen, wenn ich mit so einer Offtopic-Frage ankomm.


----------



## All-Mountain (18. Dezember 2003)

Kann schon noch passieren wenn unsere Coffee das hier sieht


----------



## Coffee (18. Dezember 2003)

als ich die Überschrift gelesen habe, dachte ich shcon da will mr einer die Butter vom Brot nehmen ;-) Und ein Konkurrenz Pizzaplauder eröffnen  

aber da es sich ja nur um eine Empfehlung wegen Essen handelt *gg*

Bezüglich tipps für Fädd, und Essen, kann ich leider aber nicht dienen.

In Nürnberg (da fährt sogar die U-Bahn von Fädd aus hi) gibt es so einiges nettes ;-) Sag einfach was du ca ausgeben willst und welche nationalität ;-))


Grüßle coffee


----------



## Altitude (18. Dezember 2003)

ich geh auch eher in Nürnberg essen...

aber:

Das Werners in der  Friedrichstraße ist  sehr gut, Gute und billige Schäuferle kriegtst Du im Stadtwappen und das LaPalma (Italiener) kann mann auch noch lassen


..sonst fällt mir leider nicht ein...


----------



## ManneD (19. Dezember 2003)

...wobei das La Palma wohl für den kleinen bis mittleren Geldbeutel nicht so ganz prädestiniert ist !   Aber goud is scho - da kommer ned meckern !


----------



## Florian (19. Dezember 2003)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe, wir haben uns dann entschlossen, doch noch nach Erlangen zu fahren und waren in der Trattoria Bruno? oder so öhnlich in der Schiffstr. Die Pizzas waren sehr gut und v.a. die Nachspeisen brillant.


----------



## Diva (19. Dezember 2003)

Wir haben in Fürth mal das La Gamba oder Las Gambas (italienisches Lokal) probiert. Sehr gute Vorspeisen-, Fisch- und Nudelgericht - vor allem alles frisch. 
Pizza habe ich noch nicht probiert, weil die keinen Holzofen haben :-(  Aber bisher kann ich es nur empfehlen. 

In der Pizzeria in Erlangen fand glaube ich auch schon der Erlanger IBC-Stammtisch statt...


----------

